# Lon Chaney SR as The Hunchback



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is the Posthumous Productions replacement head of Lon Chaney SR as The Hunchback of Notre Dame. This head replaces the box stock head included in the Aurora/Polar Lights "Bellringer" of Notre Dame kit, molded in 1/8th scale.

Lon Chaney starred as the Hunchback in this 1923 film in which a lowly hunchback gets caught between the lives of two lovers, one of the Aristocratic class and one of the Peasant class. Instead of a horrible monster, Chaney plays a sympathetic character that displays common human emotions. The acting is excellent!

In the events leading up to this particular scene, The Hunchback was tricked into helping kidnap Esmeralda, the Gypsy. When caught, the hunchback's friend hid in the shadows and the hunchback was apprehended. His friend got away and left Quasimoto, the hunchback, to take the punishment on his own.

The punishment was that he had to be tied to this torture wheel and whipped with a 4 tailed whip for one hour, which was counted off using an Hour Glass. It was known as "The Hour of Pain".

I think this is my best rendition of human flesh ever. Enjoy the pics!















































Yes, that's hair on the arms leading up to the shoulders and on the back. Lon's adaptation of this character had more hair than Austin Powers!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

For this paticular model, I added some darker green shadows into the folds of his torn shirt and followed that up with a flat black wash. The leather belt and shoes were treated to a coat of Tamyia Clear Gloss to make them appear shiny, which is true of the original movie. 

I also found out by watching the movie that the model kit is inaccurate. First off, Chaney is fastened to a stone wheel as opposed to a wooden wheel and it has chains on it, not rope. There are 3 chains. Two for the arms and one for the waist. There is no ring around his neck. The wheel is set on a high platform with an alcove underneath it where two guys turn a crank that turns a shaft which turns the wheel. It's a minor detail as this kit originally was designed to be a different actor and a 1950's version of the same film. In my opinion, it still is an impressive kit.

I wanted a different look for the name plate. Instead of a black "Film Clapboard" type of look, I decided to paint it as a wooden sign with painted letters in the colours suggested by the box art. I had to change the "Of Notre Dame" letters from red to orange so that you could see them from a distance. I don't know if you can see it or not, but the "Hunchback" part as well as the "Of Notre Dame" part has the "Scratchy" font of the box letters.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

He looks like Eddie Izzard!! :lol: 


Wayne


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I really like the face, but the hair is too David Cassidy for me.
_ Hello, world, here's the bell that I'm ringin'
C'mon get hunchy!
A whole lot of lovin' is what I'm a wantin'
From Es-ma-rel-da!
_


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work MC . i really dig these Posthumous conversions . i've done the Anthony Quinn one myself . love that nameplate !
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It IS suppose to be red from all the film facts I read up on. He's a Carrot Top.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

cool ! never knew that . 
hb


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Quasimodo is described as red-headed in the novel, too. 

Who handles the Posthumous Production replacement parts, and how much did the Hunchback head cost? I really quite like this head. I've never seen it in a build up before. Way better that the "Tony Curtis" look of the original sculpt. What were they thinking?!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Frankie Boy said:


> I really quite like this head. I've never seen it in a build up before. Way better that the "Tony Curtis" look of the original sculpt. What were they thinking?!


They were thinking they didn't want to get sued.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

The original box art for this movie resembled the actor Anthony Quinn as the Hunchback from the 1956 movie which had to be changed because of fear of a lawsuit from Mr. Quinn.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Oh yes, I understand, and was aware of, the story behind the likeness infringement. And it's not that I dislike the face of the Hunchback as it is in the original sculpt. In fact, I quite like it. My problem is just with the hair. It looks inappropriate, to say the least. I always felt they could have done something different (ie: better) with the coif.
But a lot of the models have a thing or two that most of us, I think, feel could have been done a little better: the Wolfman's physique, Dr. Jekyll's arm and teeth, the Creature's head ridge, etc.

But my question has yet to be answered. Who handles Posthumous Production replacement parts?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

John Apgar makes them. I ordered mine directly from him for $15 a head.


----------

